# HighSpeed SD cards vs. classic SD ones



## ron15 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi guys 

As per title, I'd like to know what advantages would I get with high speed SD memory cards over the 'regular' SD ones. The camera's manual recommends the use of high speed SD mem cards when using the video mode, however i ask: what advantages would I get with these high speed cards when taking regular pictures? say, are these type of cards capable to write the pictures faster than the regular ones?

Thank you!


----------



## Garbz (Apr 7, 2009)

Given you mentioned video I assume you have a new camera. The High Speed cards increase the read-out rate of the camera from the buffer. However it will still be slower than the buffer itself. Basically if you shoot sports continuously and find your buffer filling up and causing your frame rate to suffer then a faster card may help. As would turning on RAW compression or shooting in JPEG.

It really is up to you whether you gain any benefit at all. I know I wouldn't in the slightest, even when shooting motorcycle races at 5fps I haven't filled my buffer yet.


----------



## ron15 (Apr 7, 2009)

Thank you Garbz :thumbup:

I'm between buying a 'standard' 16gb class 4 SDHC card and other 'highspeed' 8gb class 6 SDHC one. 

I thought I would get any sort of "better quality" pictures (a bit at least when printing) for still images too by using these speedier cards.

Thanks for your input :thumbup:


----------



## Captain IK (Apr 7, 2009)

I'd go for the 8G card.  Not necessarily for the speed but if you fill a 16 gig card with 1000 RAW files or so and then loose or damage the card...well that's a lot of pics to be out.
I carry at least 2 cards and dump them when I get 100 or so pics on them.  Unless of course there is no time to dump them between shots.


----------



## ron15 (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks Captain IK,

I do frequent backups from the images stored in cards so that wouldn't be a issue IMO. If i buy the bigger (but lower speed) card, my only concern is if I would need the faster SD sometime in the near future.

Thanks!


----------



## shivaswrath (Apr 7, 2009)

I would recommend a 8gb high speed for sure. . .I recently got a 16gb class 4 and ONLY WHEN PUSHED do I notice it taking longer to fill up (buffer ceiling I assume). . .not the case for the 8gb class 6 (Sandisk Ultra III is class 6 right?). . .adorama has specials on them as well right now. . .


----------

